# Ready for Naturally Eccentric swatches? *MORE PICS!*



## PrettyKitty (Aug 14, 2005)

Blushcremes: (Sorry, it's Brit Wit, and not Brit Witt like I wrote)







LipGlasses:






Lipsticks:






My Naturally Eccentric haul & other stuff:






- Inventive Eyes Quad
- Uncommon Blush
- Birds of a Feather Lipstick
- Naturally Eccentric Lipstick
- Mad Cap LipGlass
- Damzel LipGlass

Poetic License lipglass was like Florabundance, but darker. It's not shimmery, it's like a milky peachy pink.

Flight of Fancy was SO pretty! I'm not sure if I can wear it, but I think that I'll order it when they will release the collection. 

The other quad was so ugly IMO!! All chalky colors, almost matte.

Edited:

Woohoo! More pics & swatches!






Toronto is very similar to White Wheat!! Pollen & Nylon are plain shimmery white compared to White Wheat.






Twillery is so pretty, and it's a Veluxe Pearl!!






The lipsticks are not shimmery or glittery, they look like that because I used the flash. 

Mad Cap lipglass:






Naturally Eccentric lipstick: (Yikes! Too pale!!)






Inventive Eyes Quad:






And you can see my Naturally Eccentric FOTD if you click here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8806

More pics!

Birds Of A Feather lipstick:






Mad Cap compared to Oh Baby & Chai:






Damzel compared to Star Nova, Flash of Flesh & Pink Clash:


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 14, 2005)

I am jealous!  I want Damsel l/g!!!!

Can't wait to see your FOTD with this stuff!

Great pics - thanks for posting!!!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the pics!

I didn't think I would want anything from this collection, but Flight of Fancy looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 14, 2005)

i didn't think I would get anything either!! Now I know I will get likely get 3/4 the lipglasses and Curiositease, AAH.


----------



## banana (Aug 14, 2005)

Yay a lipglass that is not glittery!  The lipsticks look right up my alley.


----------



## jaci core (Aug 14, 2005)

madcap lipglass looks gorgeous!


----------



## CaramelCutie (Aug 14, 2005)

Could you please describe Mad Cap l/g? It looks similar to Oh Baby.


----------



## killfemme (Aug 15, 2005)

yumm I'm enjoying the looks of the lipglasses and lipsticks!


----------



## haha_noodlez (Aug 15, 2005)

this looks like my kinda collection! definitely getting 3/4 of the lipglasses and 4/5 of the lipsticks. GReat, I'm gonna be one broke fool!


----------



## girlzippy (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks, looks like I might be broke, when I thought I wanted nothing.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 15, 2005)

Would it be possible to post a pic of you wearing Mad Cap? I can never really tell what it'll look like when it's just on paper. Thanks.


----------



## trishee03 (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm excited about the Lipglass and Lipsticks


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 15, 2005)

Darn, I shouldn't have looked. At first all i wanted was 2 l/g but now...I love much more. But thank you so much for the lovely pictures!

The quad you got looks stunning! How on earth am I going to prune my wishlist?!

Does Damzel perchance look like Flash of Flesh?
Also, So Original l/s looks a little like UD Bruise l/g (sorry to compare to non-MAC brand)


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks so much for the swatches! I definetly want the Naturally Eccentric l/s, the quad, Madcap, and Damzel! The other quad was kind matte huh? Then I can cross that one off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for this collection!


----------



## ishtarchick (Aug 15, 2005)

WHOOOAAAA thanks so much for those pics =) you're a bad bad bad influence on me, my wallet will hate you (but I won't!) LOL.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 15, 2005)

I also went to the preview party but the one in LA. I took some pics too but they didn't come out that good cause once I got home the colors faded. It was fun but the only bad thing was that they didn't get their shipment in, so what you did was pay for everything and then tomorrow they are gonna ship the stuff free of charge. Also they gave out goodie bags....




The bag had Damzel l/g and Entwined l/s which kinda sucked cause Damzel l/g was the one I had bought so I think I'm gonna sell it to my sis. I also picked up the postcard and the look booklet.


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 15, 2005)

Oooooooh I am loving the look of Damzel Lipglass!! The Eyeshadow Quad looks gorgeous also.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_ Also they gave out goodie bags....
The bag had Damzel l/g and Entwined l/s which kinda sucked cause Damzel l/g was the one I had bought so I think I'm gonna sell it to my sis. I also picked up the postcard and the look booklet._

 
You are so lucky!! We didn't got goodie bags!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_Thanks so much for the swatches! I definetly want the Naturally Eccentric l/s, the quad, Madcap, and Damzel! The other quad was kind matte huh? Then I can cross that one off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for this collection!_

 
Yes, 'Free to be eyes' quad was so boring.... Everything was matte, except Smut. (And I think that Smut is a regular shade) The eyeshadows were the same texture as 'Prose and Fancy'. I've tried to do swatches with this quad, but I wasn't able to 'stick' it on the paper or my skin.


----------



## lola336 (Aug 15, 2005)

HMmm....man i would go for the goodies...mine is next tuesday...i forgot to register....trying to get someone to go with me...i wonder if we'll get some goodies??  if anyone else went can they let us know what they got?


----------



## lola336 (Aug 15, 2005)

also i got invited to the one in mass..i think its for the burlington mall mac..anyone going?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Does Damzel perchance look like Flash of Flesh?
Also, So Original l/s looks a little like UD Bruise l/g (sorry to compare to non-MAC brand)_

 
Damzel isn't similar to Flash of Flesh. I can take a pic if you want. Even Pink Clash is more peachy. Damzel isn't peach at all, in my opinion. And it's not big shimmers like Pink Clash & Flash of Flesh.

I don't know how UD colors are, I can't compare.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_Would it be possible to post a pic of you wearing Mad Cap? I can never really tell what it'll look like when it's just on paper. Thanks._

 
Yes, I'll do it today or tomorrow!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaramelCutie* 
_Could you please describe Mad Cap l/g? It looks similar to Oh Baby._

 
I can do swatches on my skin. Mad Cap is less glittery than Oh Baby, less copper, more pink.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_i didn't think I would get anything either!! Now I know I will get likely get 3/4 the lipglasses and Curiositease, AAH._

 
Curiositease isn't exactly like that. On the pic it's pink, but in 'real life' it's a pinky mauve.


----------



## shellebell (Aug 15, 2005)

ooo I like the look of naturally eccentric.What sort of colour is it like? It looks like a pale peachy pink colour.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellebell* 
_ooo I like the look of naturally eccentric.What sort of colour is it like? It looks like a pale peachy pink colour._

 
I've tried Naturally Eccentric this morning, and it's too pale to wear it alone. It's a pinky white, more white than pink. Even Expensivo, Brew and Peachstock are darker than this shade! 

It's probably made to mix it with darker colors, or to look like a ghost.


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_also i got invited to the one in mass..i think its for the burlington mall mac..anyone going?_

 
It's not the Burlington Mall that's having the preview party. It's the Mac Counter in Filenes in the South Shore Plaza in Braintree,MA.


----------



## lola336 (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
also i got invited to the one in mass..i think its for the burlington mall mac..anyone going?

 
It's not the Burlington Mall that's having the preview party. It's the Mac Counter in Filenes in the South Shore Plaza in Braintree,MA._

 

Ooo...hmm...I just called the MAC at burlington mall and they let me register...I even double checked and they said it was at the mall....maybe they're having it at more than one mac???  not sure..but thanks for the info..ill call again..lol..imagine i get there and theres nothing..lol...


----------



## shellebell (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow that sounds light, how would you compare it with fleshpot if you've ever tried it I used fleshpot everyday, I dab it on lightly though and it gives me a nude look. Brew is pretty light but it quite sheer on me.


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_Ooo...hmm...I just called the MAC at burlington mall and they let me register...I even double checked and they said it was at the mall....maybe they're having it at more than one mac???  not sure..but thanks for the info..ill call again..lol..imagine i get there and theres nothing..lol..._

 
Haha, yeah call again to make sure.

I'm really loving the quad and Madcap lipglass!


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting these pics Pretty Kitty!  I thought I was going to skip this one but now I *need* stuff lol!


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anyone know when these will be released in the UK? I want the eye quad and the Damzel Lipglass!


----------



## lola336 (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks for the pics BTW...i cant wait to see it on you....it always looks diferent on. oh and BTW did u write the names?  u have great handwriting!  so jealous


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the pics PrettyKitty can't wait to see this collection in person.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 15, 2005)

Here are pics of my swatches they're not that good cause the colors faded by the time I got home




I couldn't get the pic w/o having the words get blury
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/8/3/1/363571.jpeg
Sorry that's as good as the pics are getting


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_also i got invited to the one in mass..i think its for the burlington mall mac..anyone going?_

 
When is this one? I may try and go!


----------



## solardame (Aug 15, 2005)

I want "Free To Be" quad badly, but "Inventive" is beautiful too. 
Ahh! I can't decide which for sure.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

*More pics in the first post*


----------



## CaramelCutie (Aug 15, 2005)

Those pics are awesome. I like the gloss and eyeshadow colors!


----------



## lola336 (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
also i got invited to the one in mass..i think its for the burlington mall mac..anyone going?

 
When is this one? I may try and go!_

 
this is on august 23rd.  Since Ive never been to one I dontknow the protocol...but she did tell me to bring the invite. i hope u get one


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellebell* 
_Wow that sounds light, how would you compare it with fleshpot if you've ever tried it I used fleshpot everyday, I dab it on lightly though and it gives me a nude look. Brew is pretty light but it quite sheer on me._

 
I don't have Fleshpot, but I'll do swatches with Brew & Naturally Eccentric.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 16, 2005)

damzel looks like FOF


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_damzel looks like FOF_

 
Nop, Damzel is pink, no peach or coral. Flash of Flesh is peach compared to it, and more glittery


----------



## anuy (Aug 16, 2005)

im in love with the new collection! i dont really like the quads too much but i really want one color from the palette. is it possible to buy it and pop it out and stick it in my 15 palette? or is it not magnetized? sorry im a newbie


----------



## toby1 (Aug 16, 2005)

The quads are glued down but it's fairly simple to pop them out, depending on the color you want you may even find someone who will send it to you from their quad or swap the other 3 that you don't want to someone


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

I love the Damzel l/g! I really want to see how that looks. The Inventive quad is nice too.


----------



## venus_in_furs (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_also i got invited to the one in mass..i think its for the burlington mall mac..anyone going?_

 
i might be there! not completely sure yet, but i'm planning on it.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_thanks for the pics BTW...i cant wait to see it on you....it always looks diferent on. oh and BTW did u write the names?  u have great handwriting!  so jealous _

 
Aww thanks, yes it's mine. I don't like my handwriting, I've seen lot of others girls with prettier handwriting!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 16, 2005)

Yay! More pictures! Thanks for putting those comparisons & new swatches up!


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks PrettyKitty for your comparison re. FoF lookalike. All these crazed addicts bombarding you with questions, pictures etc. it's so kind of you to post all these sneak peek pics and give us your thoughts!

It's appreciated!


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 17, 2005)

Ooh I didn't think I would like this collection much but I may need to start depotting so I can get some of the l/s. This collection looks kinda pretty!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Yay! More pictures! Thanks for putting those comparisons & new swatches up!_

 






 I still need to do swatches for Naturally Eccentric compared to Brew and Expensivo. And to add my pic with Birds of a Feather lipstick on my lips!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Thanks PrettyKitty for your comparison re. FoF lookalike. All these crazed addicts bombarding you with questions, pictures etc. it's so kind of you to post all these sneak peek pics and give us your thoughts!

It's appreciated!_

 
Hahaha I'm a crazy addict too, so I understand how it's nice to have pics when you can only order online!


----------



## blahblah_face (Aug 17, 2005)

oh yay! i'm so excited!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 18, 2005)

*New pics added to the first post*


----------



## User20 (Aug 18, 2005)

*can't believe I missed this post*

Anyways, better late than never, thank you for all the pix PrettyKitty - they're definitely convincing me into buying something from this collection even after I vowed to stay away from it. Thanks again.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missunderstood* 
_I love the Damzel l/g! I really want to see how that looks. The Inventive quad is nice too._

 
I tried Damzel l/g on yesterday on my bottom lip and Prr l/g on top lip and they looked A LOT alike. I took a pic here it is....(I also have Pink Pink...TLC on under)


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 19, 2005)

OOO! I want to know what Finish the eyeshadows are - i hope alot of them are frosts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







could someone please tell me what finishes they are?


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a question about the Naturally eccentric appointments... do they save u a set of makeup? or will they sell out by then? Im just afraid that they won't have anything left by the time im there... saturday... when it starts thursday


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Aug 19, 2005)

yaaaaaaaaaay!!! i got my naturaLLy eccentric fixXx 2day!!! i got 2 of the inventive eyes and 1 of the free to be eyes quads... mad cap and damzel l/g... and the best part is i got to b2m the entwined and curiositease l/s!!!!

 i also got one of the new nail polishes in vintage vamp... keLLy green, forest green, chartreuse, deep blue green piggees... 2 #231 & #187 brushes... and another 15 palette!!! 

i am so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 today!!!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_I tried Damzel l/g on yesterday on my bottom lip and Prr l/g on top lip and they looked A LOT alike. I took a pic here it is....(I also have Pink Pink...TLC on under)



_

 
Aww, thanks for taking the time out to do that! So I guess I won't get Damzel since I already have Prrr and one too many lipglasses!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_I tried Damzel l/g on yesterday on my bottom lip and Prr l/g on top lip and they looked A LOT alike. I took a pic here it is....(I also have Pink Pink...TLC on under)



_

 
I agree that they are similar on your lips, so I tried them on my hand...... and Damzel is much more darker than Prrr, less peachy and not frosty like Prrr..... So finally it's not similar at all.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_OOO! I want to know what Finish the eyeshadows are - i hope alot of them are frosts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







could someone please tell me what finishes they are?_

 
White Wheat -> Frost
Twillery -> Veluxe Pearl
Velour -> Satin
Inventive -> Velvet


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkmilk* 
_I have a question about the Naturally eccentric appointments... do they save u a set of makeup? or will they sell out by then? Im just afraid that they won't have anything left by the time im there... saturday... when it starts thursday_

 
It's only 2 days after the release date!! You should be okay!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redbombchelle* 
_yaaaaaaaaaay!!! i got my naturaLLy eccentric fixXx 2day!!! i got 2 of the inventive eyes and 1 of the free to be eyes quads... mad cap and damzel l/g... and the best part is i got to b2m the entwined and curiositease l/s!!!!

 i also got one of the new nail polishes in vintage vamp... keLLy green, forest green, chartreuse, deep blue green piggees... 2 #231 & #187 brushes... and another 15 palette!!! 

i am so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today!!!_

 
Inventive Eyes is pretty, huh? I like it a lot. You're lucky, you've seen the new nail lacquers!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missunderstood* 
_Aww, thanks for taking the time out to do that! So I guess I won't get Damzel since I already have Prrr and one too many lipglasses!_

 
Even if you have Prrr, you may still need Damzel, here is a swatche. 






Sorry, I took this pic at 6:00 AM so the lighting wasn't good.


----------



## Luthien (Aug 19, 2005)

Ooooh... that's gorgeous.  Dangit, looks like I'll have to put aside some cash for a haul.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Inventive Eyes is pretty, huh? I like it a lot. You're lucky, you've seen the new nail lacquers!_

 
yup it's bOoteefuL...that's why i got a back up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the new naiL lacquers are preTTy... i want to get the violet one nexXxt time i stop by the pro store...


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_It's only 2 days after the release date!! You should be okay!_

 
Thanks so much... i really want madcap... its gorgeous on you! Hopefully it will look just as great on me! Im so excited! *YAY!*


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Even if you have Prrr, you may still need Damzel, here is a swatche. 






Sorry, I took this pic at 6:00 AM so the lighting wasn't good._

 
Thanks, hun! I guess I'll actually have to try it out to make sure then.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 19, 2005)

Can anyone else feel there credit card getting lighter? The collection is not EVEN out for most of us and I am chomping at the bit here!  Great swatches PK thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## girlzippy (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you for the pics!!


----------



## Tamgirl24 (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh gosh, why does Mac do this to us??  I am so broke b/c of my "habit"...lol!! Everything looks sooo great!!! Thnx for posting this!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Aug 20, 2005)

Do the e/s in the quads look like any that are existing? I'm wondering if I could make my own quad with existing colors.

Thanks for your help!
LeeAnn


----------



## User20 (Aug 20, 2005)

LeeAnn, based on the swatches here I think you can - I know I am since I'm saving up for the VPs. They'll be slightly different but in my opinion the look will still be on the same line.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks, I'm saving up for the VPs too! The all sound unique.


----------



## hp11989 (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, how'd you get this stuff before it's officially released?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_Mac_Girl* 
_Can anyone else feel there credit card getting lighter? The collection is not EVEN out for most of us and I am chomping at the bit here!  Great swatches PK thanks so much for sharing._

 
LOL! I should have a commision!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_Do the e/s in the quads look like any that are existing? I'm wondering if I could make my own quad with existing colors.

Thanks for your help!
LeeAnn_

 
I took swatches pics for White Wheat & Twillery, and honestly, I can't find similar colors in MAC eye shadows. Even Inventive, it's darker than Trax, but less dark than Shadowy Lady..... And not very shimmery like Trax, not matte like SL.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hp11989* 
_Wow, how'd you get this stuff before it's officially released?_

 
Because I'm a Pro member and got a Preview Night!


----------



## Las Diavolas (Aug 20, 2005)

I Love All The Lipstick And Lip Glasses Thanks For The Great Pics


----------



## Las Diavolas (Aug 20, 2005)

By the way hello to everyone. I am new around here and I just love this board.


----------



## vesta (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_LOL! I should have a commision! _

 
Yes!!! Don't you???????? I'm suprised you don't.  There are SOO many people in Australia that rush to the Mac counters after you have posted a FOTD!  You are well known here!


----------



## laa_cat (Aug 21, 2005)

Birds of Feather looks promising.. gotta try it!


----------



## kristabella (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vesta* 
_Yes!!! Don't you???????? I'm suprised you don't.  There are SOO many people in Australia that rush to the Mac counters after you have posted a FOTD!  You are well known here!_

 
i know what you mean! you have alot groupies in Australia, PK.


----------



## Morgana (Aug 21, 2005)

are entwined and curiositease accurate? I mean because in the description of specktra it would make more sense if the colours were swapped... as curiositease looks a lot more pink than mauve.. hmm 

Im also dying to know what is the colour on the lips on the card, if you know it pretty please


----------



## medvssa (Aug 21, 2005)

Wahh, me too, I asked in another topic and nobody replied, maybe the girls that already saw it will know?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morgana* 
_are entwined and curiositease accurate? I mean because in the description of specktra it would make more sense if the colours were swapped... as curiositease looks a lot more pink than mauve.. hmm 

Im also dying to know what is the colour on the lips on the card, if you know it pretty please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Curiositease is more lilac than in the pic. It's a pink with purple undertones. Entwitned is a dirty light brown with purple undertones, it's hard to describe. That's why I didn't bought them, too cool toned or too brown.

I don't know what the model is wearing in the pic, but it look like Entwitned.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 21, 2005)

jesus..now i know why i waited to look at this thread..i want everything!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vesta* 
_Yes!!! Don't you???????? I'm suprised you don't.  There are SOO many people in Australia that rush to the Mac counters after you have posted a FOTD!  You are well known here!_

 
I work for Biotherm (But even with them, I don't get a commision), not MAC. 

I didn't know for people in Australia!!! That's strange!!


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey i was wondering if you know if entwined or curiositease are lustres?


----------



## Cleopatra (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I work for Biotherm (But even with them, I don't get a commision), not MAC. 

I didn't know for people in Australia!!! That's strange!!_

 
You are so well known as links to some of your looks on here have been posted on the Vogue forum

http://www.vogue.com.au/forums/showt...t=pretty+kitty


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 22, 2005)

Interesting...I've tentatively said I wanted Entwined & Curiositease but based on PK's descriptions might not suit me. Then again, if I don't get them, turns out they'll be fine and there will be a mad rush for me to buy them!


----------



## hp11989 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks so much for posting. Do you have a swatch pic or EOTD of the other quad?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkmilk* 
_Hey i was wondering if you know if entwined or curiositease are lustres?_

 
Yes they are Lustre, I didn't checked, but they feel like Lustre. And I've read here that they are Lustre.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Interesting...I've tentatively said I wanted Entwined & Curiositease but based on PK's descriptions might not suit me. Then again, if I don't get them, turns out they'll be fine and there will be a mad rush for me to buy them!_

 
You're better to see them in stores... I don't like dirty colors or brown, purple lipstick.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hp11989* 
_Hi,

Thanks so much for posting. Do you have a swatch pic or EOTD of the other quad?_

 
I didn't liked the other quad (Free To Be Eyes). Sensibility was too light and not enough shimmery.... lighter than Papillon, a pinky white with a touch of shimmers. Smut is a regular shade. Free To Be, if I remember correctly, was a blue/green, like a lighter Prose & Fancy, but more green/grey. And like Sensibility, with a touch of shimmers, almost matte. Crotchet was a neutral beige, almost matte. 

Well.... the quad was very pretty on a model with blue/green eyes.... but they used clear gloss on lids, so it was different, not matte.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatra* 
_You are so well known as links to some of your looks on here have been posted on the Vogue forum

http://www.vogue.com.au/forums/showt...t=pretty+kitty_

 
Yeah I already saw this message... Kind of freaky!! But that's the only message I saw on this board.


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Yes they are Lustre, I didn't checked, but they feel like Lustre. And I've read here that they are Lustre._

 
awsome! Thanks again! I LOVe lustres!


----------



## stella. (Aug 24, 2005)

Everything looks so nice!

I think I have close to/your skin tone, and would you say Brit Wit would look nice on it or not? I use peachy and rosey blushes but I don't know which would look nicer.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 24, 2005)

i went to the release party in Towson tonite and got just alitte. i wasnt very impressed by alot.

but i did get Inventive Eyes. Inventive looks like they inbred Nocturnelle and Leisuretime with Traxx but its gorgeous!  Mad Cap Lipglass (dosent look like any other), Curiotease Lipstick, Artistan Nail polish and a few pans i needed refills of...i should of got Flight of Fancy lipglass.. it kinda reminds me of Euroflash with pearl and if it was a lipglas...

to me Damzel looks EXACTLY like Rayothon Lipglass..
Poetic License looks simmilar to Purrr...

now to get me thoes blushcremes im glad they're perm!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 24, 2005)

god i'm so excited about ALL the lip stuff!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella.* 
_Everything looks so nice!

I think I have close to/your skin tone, and would you say Brit Wit would look nice on it or not? I use peachy and rosey blushes but I don't know which would look nicer._

 
Brit Wit could be too purple if your skin is olive like mine.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_to me Damzel looks EXACTLY like Rayothon Lipglass..
Poetic License looks simmilar to Purrr..._

 
Weird, not on me. Even in the bottle, Damzel is darker, and Rayothon is more coral/peach. On my skin it's even more different.


----------



## lola336 (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_i went to the release party in Towson tonite and got just alitte. i wasnt very impressed by alot.

but i did get Inventive Eyes. Inventive looks like they inbred Nocturnelle and Leisuretime with Traxx but its gorgeous!  Mad Cap Lipglass (dosent look like any other), Curiotease Lipstick, Artistan Nail polish and a few pans i needed refills of...i should of got Flight of Fancy lipglass.. it kinda reminds me of Euroflash with pearl and if it was a lipglas...

to me Damzel looks EXACTLY like Rayothon Lipglass..
Poetic License looks simmilar to Purrr...

now to get me thoes blushcremes im glad they're perm!_

 
yea i didnt go crazy either...i got the inventive eyes & mad cap and thats it...oh and my nightttrain..hehe.  i already had violet femme..but i dont know most of the colors seemed really pale. i forgot what damzel looked like...hmm.may have to go retest it..lol.


----------



## stella. (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Brit Wit could be too purple if your skin is olive like mine._

 
Thanks!


----------

